# deseases happen to averybody..



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have always said that i don't have a lot of knowledge about deseases because they rarely even happen to me..and that is true...but every now and then something rears it's ugly head..
happened to me yesterday...came home from work and went down to feed the fish..in the 125 with my angels ; discus;clown loach and L-66 plecos was a disaser..i had about 24 subadult L-66 king tiger plecos in there..all about 3-4 inches , not including the tails....almost all of them were dead..
not sure what hit them but here are a couple of pics...


































TOS............got any ideas??????...
there is a possibility that it may be from bloodworms...


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

wow that sucks  i wou=nder why its tail area is red? have you check http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/diseases.html? it helped be so it may help you


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

An fast acting infection, obviously, but of what exactly I could only guess. Not many infections work that swiftly, though, so maybe that's a clue. 
Bloodworms.. fresh / freezedried? Brand name? Any other fish eating them showing any trouble signs? been feeding these a good while, or just started?
Any other changes to tank?
Ah, you know the drill...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

all are gone now...total of 30 fish..wholesale value $1200+..............retail value ????????


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ouch, sorry to hear about the loss John! 

I have had something similiar, it was from feeding non-hikari tablets, very similiar symtons, it took out few tanks of Ancistrus, and Hypancitrus L260's awhile back. Things get into our food supply now and again, i imagine it's alot easier for foreign bacteria to get into pet food alot easier with less restrictions on how their made. 

Was the food fed to any other fish apart from these guys?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the bloodworms were fed to the entire fishroom..last night i lost my 7 inch clown loach....
started treating the tank with metro and melafix..hopfully it won't take out my angels and discus....


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

wow that sucks Loha. hope you can fix the problem before all your fish are wiped out


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Were the bloodworms frozen or freeze dried?
One would think that frozen would have killed any nasties in them.
Freeze dried ccould have a contaminent in the product.
Kind of scary thinkihng along that line.
I feel your pain after having so long with a fluke problem and losing 40 - 50 fry.


----------

